# Looking for opinions.



## Ejt6125 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, so Ive been doing some research but I think its time for me to post up on here and get some feedback. Here is what I am working on. I am cleaning up an old '94 Kawi Bayou 4x4. I am still struggling to figure out what tire to go with. I do not care about trail riding, this bike is for mud only. I really dont want anything too heavy. The Blackwaters that are on there now weigh about 22 lbs on the front, 25x8x12. And 25 lbs on the back, 25x10x12. So I am trying to stay in that range. Also, Iam not looking to float all the time! Most of my riding, I want to find bottom and keep it, so Im thinking an 8 or 9 inch wide tire. Most everything is a hard and or muddy bottom. Tires I have considered. Maxxis Zilla, very light, may tend to float. Also not asaggressive as id like. Interco Vampires, right in that 25lb range. I have had in the past and was happy, but they do dig and they seem a little harder to turn than I want with that old 300. Maxxis mud bug, seems like a decent choice. And finally, the 25x9.5x12 outlaw. Weighs 25lbs. But I would be worried about about tearing up the bike. Im not looking to dump money into new axles and all!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

IMO the 25 skinny laws are gonna be the best pulling tire out of everything you just named. I like the Vamps, but they do dig really bad...especially on a SRA fourwheeler....I know because I used to run some 28s on a SRA 650 brute, took them off and got 28 skinny laws and WOW! it made such an improvement. I also understand the worry of destroying stuff...the good thing about the 300 is that it doesnt lay down as much torque as our big bores, which to me means it will take a little more work to break something. My little brother has a new 420 Rancher with a SRA, he's running 27 skinny/wide laws and has put it through h*ll and so far he's had no probs. I know somebody else with a honda 500 with 26 laws, they've been on the bike for at least 5 years and I've only known him to bend tire rods if he hits a stump or rut too hard, but no broken axles that I know of. You could also look into the Outlaw MSTs, I know two people with them and they are a pretty decent all around tire, as well as the Gators....people have different opinions about them, but to me the Gators look like a less agressive version of the Outlaws...my stepdad used to run them on his hondas and they always pulled good.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

:agreed: the gators are good tires to go with, had some on my wife's bike witch is a Honda rubicon never broke anything but changed to itp xtr for a smoother rind for her.


----------



## Ejt6125 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Curious if anyone is running the 25x9.5x12 outlaws and what they really measure out to on the bike. My reara now are 10" wide and they are a little wider than Id like. Im secretly hoping the outlaws measure up a little on the skinny side of 9.5" Does anyone think I would be fighting front end float with these outlaws? I think I might. I will be getting a winch on the front end at some point which may help weigh it down! One more quick side note, running the same width tires all around, would I benefit from
installing wheel spacers in the rear. Stabalize the bike and put the rears in a slightly different path that the fronts?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

you will get a little more bite but not much


----------

